# FS: House, Pole Barn, 18+ Acres in Mid MI 157K



## jmtinmi (Feb 25, 2009)

Here is a link to our place that was just put on the market yesterday. It has apple trees, raspberries, blue berries and two great gardening areas. Lots of mixed woods, two hunting cabins, a chicken coop (s), plus a storage shed. 

It also has a Central Boiler capable of heating the barn, garage, house, and even a hot tub. 

http://www.midlandonline.com/templa...midlandonline.css&header_pg=midlandonline.cfm

Just networking folks.......


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

That's a nice area, folks. 

Good location for finding work, too -- you could drive to Midland or Mt. Pleasant from there.


----------

